# I just won a Manor Club platinum on EBAY



## cds62 (May 31, 2007)

I just won a Manor Club platinum week on Ebay for $7600. I don't expect it to pass ROFR with what has been said about the price Marriott has been exercising the right to buy back at but nothing ventured nothing gained. I will post the results once I am told. If it doesn't go through, I guess I will continue to use my other Marriott, HGVC and DVC weeks.


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 31, 2007)

Congrats.  I was looking at that one, too, but really prefer a lock off.


----------



## CMF (May 31, 2007)

*How do I feel about this . . . .?*

If Marriott exercises their ROFR I'll feel:

a) Good, because I did not bid on it and a real bargain did not slip through my fingers?

b) Bad, because Marriott is snapping up bargains and they have more money than I do so I won't see a great deal on a Manor Club anytime soon?

Congrats!

Please let us know how it goes!

Charles


----------



## jalexander (May 31, 2007)

Would you please post a link to the auction for us curious folks?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 31, 2007)

We should all feel pretty badly about ROFR.  This gives salesmen the opportunity to make money over and over again for the same week.  Talk about capitalism, this ROFR really takes the cake!   

When so many people are feeling "stuck" with their timeshare ownerships, so stuck they are willing to pay upfront advertising fees and postcard companies to get rid of their burdens, why do developers exercise ROFR on the innocent buyer?  What about that owner?  Where is his money?   He paid to get rid of the week and the postcard company gets the sale?  Unbelievable.  

I will explain this process in another thread under Buying/Selling.  I would appreciate any input that you have.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 31, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We should all feel pretty badly about ROFR.  This gives salesmen the opportunity to make money over and over again for the same week.  Talk about capitalism, this ROFR really takes the cake!


It makes no sense to me to have a resort where resales are 10% of what the developer is selling the units for. As a new owner what a terriable thing to find out. You just paid 10 times what you could have. At least with ROFR the resale prices hopefully don't go so very low. 

If I were a developer of some of these TS without ROFR, I might still want to buy back some of these TS when they are selling for <20%. It has to be cheaper for the developer than building new.



> When so many people are feeling "stuck" with their timeshare ownerships, so stuck they are willing to pay upfront advertising fees and postcard companies to get rid of their burdens, why do developers exercise ROFR on the innocent buyer?  What about that owner?  Where is his money?   He paid to get rid of the week and the postcard company gets the sale?  Unbelievable.
> 
> .



Cindy, I don't understand what you are trying to say.

If you tried to pay a postcard company to take your TS and the deveolper had ROFR, don't you think that the developer would take the $3000 and take your TS back. Therefore the "postcard" company wouldn't have it to sell. 



> why do developers exercise ROFR on the innocent buyer?  What about that owner?  Where is his money?


I don't understand this at all. If the seller knows that ROFR is about $9000 why would he agree to sell at $6000? I thing ROFR will raise the resale prices so the owner/seller gets more for his TS. The buyer also now know that if he wants the TS he'll have to offer more to the next seller.


----------



## CMF (May 31, 2007)

*"Wouldn't it be loverly?"*

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to see current ROFR prices on the WEB.  Even historical prices and trends would be great . . . . Sellers could list at a real price, buyers would not have to worry about Marriott exercising their ROFR, and so on and so forth.

OK, I'll be my own devils advocate before someone beats me to the punch. . . .
Marriott is not going to post ROFR prices because:
There's no benefit for Marriott.
The resale market is an annoyance that Marriott pays little attention to.
Marriott does not want to publicize the fact that they'll pay pennies on the dollar for the same timeshare that they are selling for $20 to $40K or more.

Please feel free to add to my list.

Charles


----------



## Dave M (May 31, 2007)

Charles -

I think your first reason is the only important reason. 

The resale market isn't a nuisance to Marriott. Because Marriott timeshares generally sell for a much higher percentage of current developer than most other timeshares, that market is important to Marriott. Think about it. If you have full knowledge, wouldn't you prefer to buy a timeshare that will hold more of its value than some other timeshare. That's a plus for Marriott.

Also, although pennies (theoretically, between 2 and 99!) on the dollar is accurate, Marriott pays whatever the seller has determined to be the market price - the same price the seller has accepted from a third party.

However, even if Marriott did post ROFR prices, they would be meaningless under the current system, unless Marriott maintained a site where those prices were updated at least daily. Even then, buyers would often pay too much by relying on such prices. That's because Marriott might (and does) exercise today at a given price and then reject all opportunities to buy that same timeshare at any price tomorrow.


----------



## potchak (May 31, 2007)

cds62 said:


> I just won a Manor Club platinum week on Ebay for $7600. I don't expect it to pass ROFR with what has been said about the price Marriott has been exercising the right to buy back at but nothing ventured nothing gained. I will post the results once I am told. If it doesn't go through, I guess I will continue to use my other Marriott, HGVC and DVC weeks.



Good luck to you and let us know how you fare! I got one last year for $7500, but was snagged by ROFR.


----------



## icydog (May 31, 2007)

There is a thread on the disboards that states simply "did you make it through ROFR?"

The posters put their offers on the board and whether it past ROFR or not. It gives you a very good idea which contracts Disney is buying back and which it will let through. The list takes the guesswork out of the offering process. 

I asked on the Marriott boards yesterday if anyone could guess the ROFR on a platinum Sequel. Someone answered with a number. I offered that amount to my seller and hopefully Marriott will not be buying it back. My seller was estactic with my offer since he will be better off if I get it or if Marriott takes it back. I think from owning DVC all these years, and actually making money on my DVC timeshares, that ROFR is a very good thing, and I for one am very glad Marriott has one.

PS By the way, I bought two original Platinum Marriott Manor Clubs for $7,500* each* in 2005 or early 2006.


----------



## pwrshift (May 31, 2007)

I suppose I would be upset if I was a buyer of a resale who lost the purchase to Marriott due to ROFR, but as an owner I do like to see Marriott exercising their right.  

You see timeshares on Ebay, all the time, that are offered for peanuts that don't even get bids because those prospective new owners would have to take over the MF on a resort they might have even more problems selling at a later date.  The only reason someone might not bid or win a Marriott week on Ebay is an unrealistic reserve price.

So if I see MSE selling for $12,000 and MMC for $9,000 I'm happy as I know that is higher than it was yesterday, and it will be going up tomorrow ... and if I choose to sell, it will sell to either the buyer or Marriott.  I bought MMC and MSE direct and the resale prices haven't reached my purchase price yet, but I've had a good time with the million plus MR points that more than made up the difference IMO.

Brian


----------



## ronmhjr (May 31, 2007)

I have not been watching Ebay long but it seems that there have been alot of Original Platinum Manor Club weeks sold lately.  I think I have seen 3 or 4 within the last few weeks.  Is this common for Manor Club resales on Ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=019&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=290117400387&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=260116856687&rd=1&rd=1

These are not even from the one that was won today.  I did not have that link.


----------



## pwrshift (May 31, 2007)

One of those guys got a real deal, IF Marriott doesn't steal it. 

MMC is a easy entry into the Marriott 'family' at this time and it's complimented by being a great resort, well run, and one of the lowest annual maint fee resorts in the system.  I have no idea why it sells so low other than perhaps it's not on the beach.  But for golfers, how could they resisit the 6 free rounds of golf for those $730 annual fees!  A great buy that shows signs of going up, up, up.

Brian


----------



## timeos2 (May 31, 2007)

*ROFR is bad business for the owners - again*



potchak said:


> Good luck to you and let us know how you fare! I got one last year for $7500, but was snagged by ROFR.



And so the fallacy of ROFR is clear. The arguments above that ROFR is protecting the buyer from suffering the low sales cost so common to timeshares is bunk. The seller here may well have paid the $15,000 plus that those units sell for through Marriott. Yet what they will get, after paying eBay and having to invest the time to find a buyer, is $7500. How were they "protected"?  It also means Marriott gets to recycle the same unit again for more dollars to a buyer who will, again, find that the ROFR doesn't mean a thing when they want to sell except that it will be even harder to find another sucker, er, buyer to bid at an even lower price since they know that the ROFR may steal it from them anyway so go for a deal or it isn't worth the effort to bid.  And Marriott will steal that one too (for $6000 next time?) and again sell it at developer inflated prices to the next retail sucker, er, buyer. Yup, that ROFR really protects the buyers doesn't it? 

As has been stated before if the buyer is to be protected there would be a standing buy-back price (offer) of, say $10,000. if thats really what they feel the time is worth. Now if someone just wants out quick they know they can get that. Buyers know that $10,000 is the floor and they have to bid higher to snag one. And retail buyers would know that Marriott gets $5000 premium assuming a $15,000 retail price. Thats why it doesn't happen and why the ROFR is NOT a protection for owners it is a money maker, if they want to use it, for developers. The hit and miss nature means there is no benefit to seller and certainly not to buyers. It is another timeshare scam among many. Sad that two of the so called quality names, along with some true bottom feeders  which should give you a clue as to what it really is, choose to use it and that buyers have the false sense that it somehow protects them when in fact the reverse is true.


----------



## pwrshift (May 31, 2007)

John...I don't share your feelings.  The ROFR is a problem for buyers not sellers IMO.  Sure any seller would want to sell for as much as he can get, but if he's prepared to sell for $8000 and Marriott snags it he would be gets the accepted price.  The buyer may not be happy, but it's apparent that those buyers should keep on trying as Marriott seems not to exercise all the ROFR opportunities it has - probably based on sales quotas, etc.   It took me 2 years to sell a non-Marriott I had years ago and I accepted 50% of what I thought was the minimum I would accept.  Ouch.

Brian


----------



## JimIg23 (May 31, 2007)

good luck.  They have been taking back alot of them, so maybe they have enough for now and you will pass!


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (May 31, 2007)

*manor club bid*

good luck with your $7600 passing rofr.
i had a $7500 bid on ebay on this unit so i guess you just edged me out.
i have bid successfully on two manor clubs in the last 3 months. one was at $8100 and one at $7500. marriott bought both back.
anyway, my hope is they get plenty in their inventory and lower the amount to offer from their prespective.
if anyone has been successful at a #  less than $9000, it would be helpful.
let us know the date it passed rofr.
as Dave always says you never know their # so keep trying if you are unsuccessful.
our day will come!


----------



## ffxjack (May 31, 2007)

*ROFR, great for Marriott, good for owners IMHO*

ROFR is great for Marriott b/c they are buying back units for a discounted price and then turning around and selling them at full price, making money on the original sale and the eventual resale.  As stated above, it protects their brand as you'll never see a Marriott property sell at ridiculously low prices (saw a non-marriott somewhere in the Cape Cod area on Ebay w/bid at $1 and no reserve that did not sell).

This also protects the current owners b/c you can count on Marriott to make sure your timeshare holds a certain value since it's not a true free market.  If everyone knows that ROFR is always or almost always exercised at a certain price point, someone who wishes to sell can price their sale at or above that point, b/c the buyer will need to pay that minimum price to actually pass ROFR.

The potential buyers are the ones who get the short end of the stick b/c you can either buy from Marriott for full price or buy resale at a price that is somewhat propped up by Marriott's ROFR.

Personally, I would would rather sell for a little less to someone who is going to enjoy the timeshare than a huge corporation that's just trying to make a profit.  Unfortunately, it seems the amount that will pass ROFR is a moving target.


----------



## gmarine (May 31, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> One of those guys got a real deal, IF Marriott doesn't steal it.
> 
> MMC is a easy entry into the Marriott 'family' at this time and it's complimented by being a great resort, well run, and one of the lowest annual maint fee resorts in the system.  I have no idea why it sells so low other than perhaps it's not on the beach.  But for golfers, how could they resisit the 6 free rounds of golf for those $730 annual fees!  A great buy that shows signs of going up, up, up.
> 
> Brian




The one that went for $7725 was won by a friend of mine. I will post when his ROFR decision is back.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 1, 2007)

cds62 said:


> I just won a Manor Club platinum week on Ebay for $7600. I don't expect it to pass ROFR with what has been said about the price Marriott has been exercising the right to buy back at but nothing ventured nothing gained. I will post the results once I am told. If it doesn't go through, I guess I will continue to use my other Marriott, HGVC and DVC weeks.



Was the golf package included with your purchase?

Great deal enjoy your at the Manor Club.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 1, 2007)

cds62 said:


> I just won a Manor Club platinum week on Ebay for $7600. I don't expect it to pass ROFR with what has been said about the price Marriott has been exercising the right to buy back at but nothing ventured nothing gained. I will post the results once I am told. If it doesn't go through, I guess I will continue to use my other Marriott, HGVC and DVC weeks.



You have a less than 10% chance of passing ROFR..don't get your hopes up too high. You will soon get tired of the ROFR game and make a realistic offer/buy in the future. Sure this is eBay, but this price is a long shot to pass ROFR.


----------



## cds62 (Jun 1, 2007)

Bill,
I don't expect it to pass ROFR but if it does than I got a bargain. I've got enough timeshares to satisfy my needs but have been looking at Manor Club for awhile as something that would compliment my present portfolio. When I looked at the auction, I expected the price to go up over $9000 like the others that have been selling but I put a maximum bid in that was much lower than that and got lucky. I think the time of day that the auction ended helped to keep the price down. If Marriott buys it back than so be it I didn't spend the $8000 than and if they don't I got a nice timeshare for a great price. It's out of my control now.


----------



## CMF (Jun 1, 2007)

*Now I know how I feel!*



cds62 said:


> Bill,
> I don't expect it to pass ROFR but if it does than I got a bargain. I've got enough timeshares to satisfy my needs but have been looking at Manor Club for awhile as something that would compliment my present portfolio. When I looked at the auction, I expected the price to go up over $9000 like the others that have been selling but I put a maximum bid in that was much lower than that and got lucky. I think the time of day that the auction ended helped to keep the price down. If Marriott buys it back than so be it I didn't spend the $8000 than and if they don't I got a nice timeshare for a great price. It's out of my control now.




I hope you get it!  I always root for the underdog   And if you get this one, that means I may get one too 


Charles


----------



## m61376 (Jun 1, 2007)

Keep us posted- we're hoping it goes through for you. As long as you are aware, as you obviously are, that it may get nabbed- well, nothing ventured, nothing gained. I, too, was able to negotiate what I knew was a great deal on a different property and it got nabbed- but I survived. As Dave has said repeatedly, what gets taken one day may pass for less another day. So, ya never know....


----------



## winger (Jun 1, 2007)

good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 1, 2007)

*who knows.*

I got a gold Grande Ocean week pretty cheap - & it passed fror.

You never know.

Keep us posted.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 1, 2007)

*ROFR is bad business for the owners - still*



ffxjack said:


> This also protects the current owners b/c you can count on Marriott to make sure your timeshare holds a certain value since it's not a true free market.  If everyone knows that ROFR is always or almost always exercised at a certain price point, someone who wishes to sell can price their sale at or above that point, b/c the buyer will need to pay that minimum price to actually pass ROFR.



No, thats not correct. If you simply advertise your week at $10,000 you won't get any takers nor will Marriott go ROFR because you have no buyer to trigger it. So you have to drop your price below what it is really worth in a free market (or at least it appears that way based on the price they are willing to exercise ROFR) and then find a bidder (and there won't be as many at even $9500 or $9000 as they know they will just lose out anyway) so you have to lowball it at $8000 or even as this OP did at $7500 just to get a legitimate bite. So Marriott steps in and steals it from you at $7500, steals it from your buyer at a deal of $7500 and they laugh all the way to the sales room where some other poor sucker pays $15,000 for what was readily sold at $7500 by a willing seller. And you think ROFR helps you? I think DVC is looking for that type of buyer as are Wastegate and others. The ones that buy into the "we protect you by enriching ourselves" theories.  ROFR is an owners nightmare and everyone would be well advised to refuse to buy any timeshare with that clause in the sales documents. Guess what? If you say the sale (from the developer obviously) is contingent on removal of that clause 9 times out of 10 it will get axed.  Then when you go to resell you have the rights you paid for and can sell at the going rate - high or low - without a third party interfering.


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure how to use quotes (sorry, I'm so computer illiterate) but I only agree w/part of John's last post.

I agree that if you can wipe away ROFR clause when buying from the developer, you should do definitely do it.  ROFR benefits Marriott more than anyone else.

However, as an owner, the ROFR does maintain a certain minimum value.  I'm not so sure that I agree w/you that you can't sell your timeshare at a figure above the ROFR.  Although people may not bid above it on Ebay, other avenues probably would work assuming that you were able to find a person who really wants that particular property and was smart enough to find TUG or another TS board first so that they know there are other options other than buying via the developer.  

For instance, if I knew I wanted a Manor Club Sequel week, I can try to get a great deal and hope that it gets through ROFR or I simply could pay a little more which is still much less than through the developer.  Depending on how much you want a property, after losing out $7500 a few times, you're either left with the option of buying direct for much more or paying a little more to pass ROFR.

It comes down to supply and demand.  Marriott would not exercise all of these ROFR if they couldn't sell them, so there must be some demand there.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jun 1, 2007)

Do the Marriott resales without ROFR sell much less (percentage wise) than the Marriotts with ROFRs?


----------



## Dean (Jun 2, 2007)

ROFR is designed to drive potential sellers to the developer for purchase.  But there are some side benefits and some negatives for the potential seller and buyer.  First, it tends to cut down on the fire sales.  Yes Marriott will be able to buy it at what the agreed price was but over time you'll see less and less of those fire sales as potential sellers realize where the floor is.  And while the exact price that ROFR will occur is not advertised, it's not difficult in todays technology age to get a pretty good idea of what that price is for both a potential buyer and seller.  This does have the tendency to raise resale prices to a point and to significantly decrease the chance a seller will undersell what they could have gotten otherwise.  The only negative I can think of to the seller is that some potential buyers might walk away, buy retail or change their focus to another property that doesn't have ROFR.  From a buyers standpoint it removes the likelihood of buying dramatically below a fair resale price and throws some uncertainty and time into the closing process.  Frankly it seems that most people that are upset with ROFR are either those that have lost purchases to it or those that are upset at the loss of buying far under market value.

MC seems to be a great example.  Only 2-3 years ago one could buy a MC lockoff for less than the numbers being discussed here.  ROFR seems to be the largest factor in the price increase.


----------



## Noelle (Jun 3, 2007)

CLIFFTOPS said:


> ......
> i have bid successfully on two manor clubs in the last 3 months. one was at $8100 and one at $7500. marriott bought both back.......if anyone has been successful at a #  less than $9000, it would be helpful.
> let us know the date it passed rofr ....
> !



Just lucky I guess - eBay purchase January 2006, Manor Club Platinum $7990 - no issue with ROFR.     Noelle


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 3, 2007)

*ROFR threads*

I agree that dates and prices of ROFR would be very helpful for buyers and maybe sellers.  I looked at the database before I purchased my Marriott wk but the info was more than 5 yrs old.

As a new member of TUG (and one who is quite addicted), I know I've spent much more time looking at the BBS than at the other sections.  Maybe a sticky about this topic asking people to put in their info after buying will keep the database more timely.  Mods?


----------



## icydog (Jun 3, 2007)

ffxjack said:


> I agree that dates and prices of ROFR would be very helpful for buyers and maybe sellers. I looked at the database before I purchased my Marriott wk but the info was more than 5 yrs old.
> 
> As a new member of TUG (and one who is quite addicted), I know I've spent much more time looking at the BBS than at the other sections. Maybe a sticky about this topic asking people to put in their info after buying will keep the database more timely. Mods?


 

I mentioned before there is an ongoing  ROFR THREAD on the disboards. It has been going on forever and is a great research tool. I know I use it when considering a resale contract. When I was selling my 190 pt BWV contract both my buyer and I were extremely cognisant of this thread. It gives both buyers and sellers a point of reference. I could start one here for Marriott if you would like.


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 3, 2007)

*Very long thread*

I looked at the link (briefly).  It would be nice to have one that is a a little bit more organized, by location or by company or some other criteria.  I believe that the Sales database could serve the same purpose but it seems the information is quite dated there.


----------



## Docklander (Jun 3, 2007)

*Might be able to help*

I'm not sure how well this would work but I'd be willing to maintain a spreadsheet based on info people sent through to me and email it accross to anyone who wishes to see it.  It would be something pretty simple, resort name, location, season, week, sell/purchase price & lastly a comment as to whether or not the deal passed ROFR and on what date.  The idea being that people buying or selling ts would let me know what they're buying or selling and then let me know the result (I would try to keep it updated weekly).  The spreadsheet would allow users to see what is passing/failing rofr at each location.  Whilst what passes and doesn't varies depending on the developers inventory at least it would be an indicator.  Let me know what you guys think, and if you have any better ideas naturally.


----------



## icydog (Jun 3, 2007)

Docklander said:


> I'm not sure how well this would work but I'd be willing to maintain a spreadsheet based on info people sent through to me and email it accross to anyone who wishes to see it. It would be something pretty simple, resort name, location, season, week, sell/purchase price & lastly a comment as to whether or not the deal passed ROFR and on what date. The idea being that people buying or selling ts would let me know what they're buying or selling and then let me know the result (I would try to keep it updated weekly). The spreadsheet would allow users to see what is passing/failing rofr at each location. Whilst what passes and doesn't varies depending on the developers inventory at least it would be an indicator. Let me know what you guys think, and if you have any better ideas naturally.


 
Yes that's why I love Tug. The level of commitment here is fantastic. I have no idea of how to do a spread sheet but I do know that we need one. As far as you emailing it, why can't your spreadsheet idea be incorporated as an ongoing thread right here? That way new comers and late comers alike can use it as a research tool. This would work for HGVC and all other ROFR'd timeshares. Thank you so much for the kind offer. 
Marylyn


----------



## Docklander (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me - however my technological abilities are limited to excel (unfortunately!)  so someone else will have to show me how to incorporate it here


----------



## ffxjack (Jun 3, 2007)

*Great idea*

This goes to show you why TUG is such a great community.  Maybe you can put the spreadsheet as a sticky in the Marriott forum so it's not in the middle of a thread.  I'm sure a few months from now, someone new to TS in general will stumble across this board like I did, but by then, this thread may be many pages back.

If not a sticky, maybe the spreadsheet idea can be part of the members sales database section.  It seems like everything is there but just very outdated.  I guess it's only good if every time someone purchases a TS, they submit all the info.


----------



## Docklander (Jun 4, 2007)

A sticky at the top of the buying/selling forum seems like a good idea....now all some has to do is tell me how to post a sticky with a spreadsheet that people can edit/add to


----------



## icydog (Jun 4, 2007)

Why complicate this. Why not simply make a list? I hate to think of the amount of editing it will take to keep this up.


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 5, 2007)

Golf is part of the agreement between Marriott and Fords Colony.  I believe that it expires around 2032.  Every deeded unit gets the golf.  You also get the golf as a Marriott owner trading into the resort.



pedro47 said:


> Was the golf package included with your purchase?
> 
> Great deal enjoy your at the Manor Club.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2007)

*ROFR List*

Deleted - This was posted again as its own tread in the forum.


----------



## rsackett (Jul 12, 2007)

I was the first to fill in my info, not counting you!!

Ray


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 12, 2007)

the website looks great.  I doubled clinked on one of my entries, so it shows twice, sorry about that!


----------



## tlwmkw (Jul 12, 2007)

*This ROFR thing seems like a great idea*

Dioxide45- your post mentions a MGV site. I tried to join the group- they sent an   e-mail back but I couldn't respond b/c the address they said you return the mail to bounced back every time. Any tips about this?
Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 12, 2007)

JimIg23 said:


> the website looks great.  I doubled clinked on one of my entries, so it shows twice, sorry about that!



No problem, I deleted your duplicate entry.


----------



## ronmhjr (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi dioxide45!

I would suggest starting a new thread requesting this information since some may not look at this thead and know what it is all about.  The moderator may want to sticky it.

I think this will help sellers and buyers alike!

Good job! 

Ron


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 12, 2007)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We should all feel pretty badly about ROFR.  This gives salesmen the opportunity to make money over and over again for the same week.  Talk about capitalism, this ROFR really takes the cake!
> 
> When so many people are feeling "stuck" with their timeshare ownerships, so stuck they are willing to pay upfront advertising fees and postcard companies to get rid of their burdens, why do developers exercise ROFR on the innocent buyer?  What about that owner?  Where is his money?   He paid to get rid of the week and the postcard company gets the sale?  Unbelievable.
> 
> I will explain this process in another thread under Buying/Selling.  I would appreciate any input that you have.




I feel pretty good about ROFR since I'm not buying resorts. However, with ROFR if I were ever to decide to sell one of my Marriott's I could expect to get more than the $1,000 or less that resorts without ROFR. 

In my mind it's still supply and demand. It's just that the players in the industry have the ability to market and sell these weeks better than individuals desperate to get out of something they should never have purchased or postcard companies dumping weeks wholesale onto the E-bay market.


----------



## turkel (Jul 12, 2007)

I just added mine although it seems to be the oldest.  Great job 

This should be a new thread so others see it 

Turkel


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (Jul 12, 2007)

*rofr*

Great Site!
Hope All Tuggers Are Made Aware Of This.
Need To Get The Word Out.


----------



## Steve (Jul 12, 2007)

This really is excellent info.  Thanks for putting this together, Dioxide!  I think there should be a sticky note linking to it so that is easy to find and always available.  

Steve


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 13, 2007)

You should separate the MMC from the MSE as they are different ROFRs yet on the site they only say Manor Club

Also, I am amazed a 2 bdr Platinum Horizons passed for $6200


----------



## qlaval (Jul 13, 2007)

Just add mine.
Good work!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 13, 2007)

ditto!


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jul 13, 2007)

Help all,

I don't see the link to the Marriott ROFR site.  Could you post it?

thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 13, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> Help all,
> 
> I don't see the link to the Marriott ROFR site.  Could you post it?
> 
> thanks!



http://dioxide45.tripod.com/rofr.html


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 14, 2007)

dcs62, did you pass ROFR?


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 16, 2007)

It's in my favorites now.  Hope to see Barony or Grand Ocean out there soon.  Hopefully posters will desiginate MMC or MSE for Manor Clubs in order to differentiate between the two.  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## rsackett (Jul 16, 2007)

KathyPet said:


> Hopefully posters will desiginate MMC or MSE for Manor Clubs in order to differentiate between the two.



They are seperated in the "Resort" name, "MSE-VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony II" and "MMC-VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony ".

Ray


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 16, 2007)

It looks like the current magic numbers to pass ROFR are

MSE = $11,900 - 2 bedroom platinum lockoff
MMC = $9,900 - 2 bedroom platinum non-lockoff


----------



## Carol C (Jul 16, 2007)

I bought a plat MMC very cheap about 4 years ago and it passed ROFR, and when I sold it cheap it also passed for my buyer. MMC is the original phase...maybe it doesn't go through the scrutiny with ROFR the way the MSE/Sequel with lockoffs does???


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 16, 2007)

rsackett said:


> They are seperated in the "Resort" name, "MSE-VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony II" and "MMC-VA, Williamsburg, Manor Club at Ford's Colony ".
> 
> Ray



This is true. Though the information is only as good as what is input. The selections don't have any rules built around them, so the user could still use the incorrect resort if they are not careful.

Edit: To update. I did add the codes for each resort to the list of resorts on the input form. It initially only listed the resort name without the codes but did update the database with the full code-resort. This change should make the difference between MSE and MMC more noticable to a user entering the data.


----------



## cds62 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Still Waiting*

spoke with the broker this morning and as of that time they did not hear anything from Marriott. Today was the 30day mark and if I understand correctly Marriott only has 30days to exercise their ROFR. If that is true, what are my options? When I mentioned it to the broker he said he would not want to push the issue because of the amount of business he does with Marriott and basically doesn't want to piss them off. I should know something tomorrow.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 17, 2007)

In the past 3 months, I have been thru the ROFR 5 times.  It has never taken more than 5 days for an answer.  Maybe the broker never called marroitt or did not email it to Marriott. Ask the broker to call them today


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 17, 2007)

The real beneficiary of ROFR is Marriott (Surprise!!).  If they can sell the Week for substantially more, they take it.  If there is little or no demand for the Week, they pass.

Seems to me that Marriott gets is all: profit from original sale; rental program rip-off; sales program rip-off; management fees; and the right to buy Week back cheap  if owner wants out.  Owner gets a nice place to stay for near top dollar.  Fair Trade?  Not in my book.

GEORGE


----------



## icydog (Jul 17, 2007)

cds62 said:


> spoke with the broker this morning and as of that time they did not hear anything from Marriott. Today was the 30day mark and if I understand correctly Marriott only has 30days to exercise their ROFR. If that is true, what are my options? When I mentioned it to the broker he said he would not want to push the issue because of the amount of business he does with Marriott and basically doesn't want to piss them off. I should know something tomorrow.


 
Who's your broker because I had a very similar experience and it took almost the full 30 days to get through ROFR. Came to find out the paperwork was lost and we wouldn't have known it if we didn't push the broker/escrow agent to call Marriott to check on the status of the ROFR. So we had to resubmit but at least it passed Manor Club Sequel Platinum $11,900. I already added my contract to the Marriott ROFR website.


----------

